# Meet in August



## vijaikrrish (Jun 5, 2012)

Hello everyone,

It seems sunny August in Milan why don't we meet up and go sit in pub to talk a while. I know some pubs where we could drinks for less prices and it's good. Your comments are valued feel free to reply. Just to relax before my thesis defense. 

Cheers


----------

